# Trojandownloader.xs



## Digitalpotato (May 2, 2008)

Okay, I got infected by this on my desktop computer and I can't seem to get rid of it. ARe there any freeware programs that can actually get rid of this thing, because I am NOT paying $50 without finding a better solution. (College student - poor)

So because we can't find the file to delete, I am relying almots entirely on programs like Adaware 2007, Avast! Antivirus, Spyware Doctor (<-- Will find it but you have to pay to remove it) and Spybot search and destroy (<-- which I am going to remove when this ordeal is over, since it has crashed _every_ time I've run it) 

I am scanning the computer in safe mode - of course I wound up with Avast! running in the upper right corner and refusing to move into view. (Safe mode has seemingly locked my computer into 800 x 600 resolution) It has spotted Trojan Horses, and I have told it to delete the files but it has so far not gotten rid of the viruses. 


tl;dr: How do I get rid of this thing?


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

spyware doctor? blech... your better off with the virus..
if you need a freeware one. I've heard nothing works better then AVG... *waits to be attacked by fanbois*


----------



## lilEmber (May 2, 2008)

Well it all depends on what you call better? of course there is stuff out there that will update, delete/remove, find everything faster and do it better than AVG but the reason why people like the thing is not because its free and good but the amount of memory it takes up doing it, its perfect for gamers but other than that go for something 'better'


----------



## Aurali (May 2, 2008)

no.. most people don't give a crap about memory.. (or don't really know about it)
most people just like it cause it's free XD


----------



## WarMocK (May 3, 2008)

From what I can tell from here Trojandownloader.xs is a dangerous hoax because it wants you to install a fake security program. There are tools to remove this little critter, though.

http://www.precisesecurity.com/tools-resources/adware-tools/smitfraudfix/

If that doesn't work: Google definitely is your friend. ;-)


----------



## jayhusky (May 3, 2008)

Get AVG and scan, It will tell you where this file is.
Then attempt to delete the file, If this fails do the below.


If you've got Vista, Run a System Restore and wait for about 10-15 minutes while it does the work.

Then re-boot your computer and run another scan, hopefully this will show up as a clean system and ta-da you free of a virus..

P.S this method worked with Windows Vista Home Premium (Not sure about Home Basic).

This will NOT work with XP on any service pack.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to AVG? I'm going to have to try that since WarmocK's program didn't do anything. (I am still getting the fake "Hey you have Trojandownlader.xs you should buy this!" messages.


----------



## jayhusky (May 5, 2008)

http://free.grisoft.com

That should do the trick


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 5, 2008)

*shakes first* CURSE YOU, FURCITY.


----------



## jayhusky (May 7, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> *shakes first* CURSE YOU, FURCITY.




*Shake's fist back*


----------

